
Build a Geodesic Dome Solar Greenhouse to Grow Your Own Food (Slideshow) - ph0rque
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/07/build-a-geodesic-dome-solar-greenhouse-grow-your-own-food-slideshow.php
======
ghshephard
Rather expensive way to grow your own food:

12 ft. Diameter Dome Greenhouse Kit

* 110 square feet of floor area.

* Height 8 ft 8 ins

* Fresh produce for 2 to 3 people.

Complete Greenhouse Kit with:

Standard double glazing $4,570.00

~~~
dazzawazza
It's expensive but the joy from growing your own food, the aesthetic pleasure
of the dome, the mathematical pleasure of the structure and the knowledge of
EXACTLY what's in your food are worth it IMHO.

For more pleasure: get a pen and paper out, design the structure, calculate
the angles, buy wood and build it yourself.

~~~
canoebuilder
"get a pen and paper out, design the structure, calculate the angles"

In that vein, this can be quite fun -

<http://sketchup.google.com/>

